

Offer HN: Top-level design - des1

Based on Jacques post here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1840143<p>I have some time on my hands so I would like to spend that helping startup comunity. If you are startup, company or developer that need design 
for your project or software feel free to contact me. I have done some job for top-level companies and contributed to opensource projects (I will 
send you link to the page that has some work I have done for OSS - you could read on HN about that project) where I worked on design together with 
developers. 
I will send links to my work on request and provide you with all info you need. If you are stealth mode startup you can contact me too and I will
respect your privacy, I have already worked with companies (antivirus and software security companies) on their products that were in stealth mode and I would never(NEVER) share any details.
This is not "building portfolio" or karma offer, if someone really need designer and need something to be finished so their product could be
done on time I would be glad to help, from iphone/ipad/android apps to websites.As I said design quality will be at top level.<p>My email: des1atlantic@gmail.com<p>- include link to you HN profile or provide some info<p>Thanks
======
huhtenberg
One screenshot would've been worth half of the description.

~~~
des1
Not a problem: <http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/User:See>

Just tell me in what kind of projects you are interested and I can show you
more.

------
des1
note: I will reply to your emails in the next 24 hours

